# Sub the weak link



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

Long story short I came across some Klipsch F2 at a stupid low price I couldn't walk away from. Pardon the camera:









My old Onkyo sub definitely the weak link in my system now. Does any have recommendations for auditioning a sub only? Theater gets used 70% for movies and 30% music. Any recommendations on a mix CD to bring along to find a sub that suits my tastes. My theater isn't all that big should I be taking notes on room size when listening for a sub to buy?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would bring actual CD's as i think they sound better. As for what mix to use i would bring a mix from the style of music you listen to and a Blu-ray or DVD with nice deep bass that you like.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Something that came to mind, are you going to a big box store or a dedicated audio shop? Reason being is the big box store it may be harder to do a good comparison because of the subs all being in a row in a wide open space as opposed to an audio shop where they usually have listening rooms setup for demoing (depending on the kind of shop it is).:T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

What is your budget? My opinion is to buy the best sub you can with the money you have. In store auditions are usually not that revealing. Maybe you could find some friends in your area who have good subs set up correctly to listen to. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

drdoan said:


> My opinion is to buy the best sub you can with the money you have. ... Maybe you could find some friends in your area who have good subs set up correctly to listen to.


I agree.

Better if you can borrow the sub and try it in your place :whistling:


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

Would never even think of trying to compare in a "big box" unless I was looking for just loud.

Any recommendation on a blu-ray / DVD w/deep bass?

Budget is undecided at this point. I'm only about $600 in so far between AVR and my current 5.1 speakers. If something is a good deal I will jump on it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Is DIY an option?:huh:

Blu-Ray's that come to mind are Master and Commander, and transformers. We have a section here on the Forum about movies with deep bass, check it out.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

If you would describe your room in detail suggestions will probably be better...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

sagerion said:


> Any recommendation on a blu-ray / DVD w/deep bass?...


One of my favorites is "Flight of the Phoenix" the scene where they crash.

You can also look here at the forum for a list of movies with deep bass, or you can also look  here #9


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...onstruction/26338-sagerions-home-theater.html

Room has a few more finishing touches but this is what it looked like coming together.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome build!

Regarding your sub- with a nice ht room like that, I'd want to do it justice. Perhaps the prof from down under has a comment on his sub and it's performance in the same size room?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I recall looking through those build picks before, nice place, somthing i missed before though... Did i spy RC boats?


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

DIY is always an option.

Yes you did spy a few RC boats in the background.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What would you like to acheive from a sub? I'll assume it's main duties will be theater. How big of a box and what kind of a budget will you be looking at?


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

I would like to "feel" gun shots and explosions in movies, does not have to feel like the house is coming down. Definitely looking for a few more dB than current sub but I don't want it to sound to muddy.

My existing sub is approximately 1ft wide, 2ft deep, 2ft tall. I have room to go a little bigger.

Budget is still in the works...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

So a nice 12" or better yet a 15" would fit the bill perfect.:T


----------

